# NTS Test?



## Ayesha Ahmad (Dec 24, 2010)

Wht s NTS Test? Is it National Aptitude Test (NAT) ?? Or sumthng else?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

It's the National Testing Service. It's a test for scholarship grants and stuff to test one's academic performance.


----------



## Ayesha Ahmad (Dec 24, 2010)

okk..
thanks


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

^btw NTS = NAT in this case.

NTS (national testing service), hosts many tests, one of which is NAT (national aptitude test)


----------



## Ayesha Ahmad (Dec 24, 2010)

^ Medical admission kelye tou NAT required nai hota na??#roll


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Ayesha Ahmad said:


> ^ Medical admission kelye tou NAT required nai hota na??#roll


Now aptitude test is included in mcat,22 questions are included in the test!!!
1-There are 5 questions of Quantitative reasoning including numerical problems and abstract reasoning.
2-Analytical reasoning include 5 questions.
3-And 12 questions on Ethics and Morality.
More information is on UHS site!!#happy


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Ayesha Ahmad said:


> ^ Medical admission kelye tou NAT required nai hota na??#roll


this is english forum #angry use english only.NAT is not required.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

government medical colleges of punjab dont require NAT.
there are different rules for all private medical colleges though which you can get from their respective admission offices
(e.g entrance test for yusra medical college (private) for this year was hosted by NTS)


----------



## Ayesha Ahmad (Dec 24, 2010)

mujh MCAT dyna he nai hai... i'll apply in IIMA, Hamdard, Islamabad Medical Clg nd Al-Shifa.. thts it


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Ayesha Ahmad said:


> mujh MCAT dyna he nai hai... i'll apply in IIMA, Hamdard, Islamabad Medical Clg nd Al-Shifa.. thts it


Sorry! i misunderstood!!#sorry 
and i don't have any information about these institutes!!#confused


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

@Ayesha: you'd be better off giving the mcat, even if just for the sake of giving it. (that's just my opinion)


----------



## sana 108 (Dec 29, 2010)

i wanna know k kips ki classes kb se start hon ge?for mcat... nd kya ab a levels ki books b parhni parhain ge?


----------



## Ayesha Ahmad (Dec 24, 2010)

Multan main kips ki classes start ho gaye hai


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

sana 108 said:


> i wanna know k kips ki classes kb se start hon ge?for mcat... nd kya ab a levels ki books b parhni parhain ge?


kips had started thier classes of weekend session.And their regular session will start from January!!
And fsc students just have to study the recommended topics from fsc and A Level books,the topics recommended by UHS!!#yes


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Ayesha Ahmad said:


> Multan main kips ki classes start ho gaye hai


use google translate if you don't know English.If Mod read your posts they will be deleted and action will be taken so be careful#happy


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> use google translate if you don't know English.If Mod read your posts they will be deleted and action will be taken so be careful#happy


i am using this forum from year and have seen mostly pakistani students are using it. i think in section of pakistan med school urdu is fine on this fourm but keep that in mind its international forum and don't use urdu except pakistan med school thats like fun, kiyoun hai na?????. 
after all its all depend on moderators


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

hammad khan said:


> i am using this forum from year and have seen mostly pakistani students are using it. i think in section of pakistan med school urdu is fine on this fourm but keep that in mind its international forum and don't use urdu except pakistan med school thats like fun, kiyoun hai na?????.
> after all its all depend on moderators


on my first day mods took hard actions on me#sad thats why i am warning her#yes


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Even though this is a Pakistani medical schools section, it will be come too difficult to moderate this forum in multiple languages. Discussions in Urdu will limit search results, make it next to impossible to have a standard of spelling and grammar, and will be way too difficult to restrict to only the Pakistani section.

However, specific threads may be started where alternative languages are specified at the start of the discussion for that thread only.

Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## Musa_Jutt (Feb 1, 2013)

NTS (National testing Service) where many institute take their test through NTS..


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

punjabian said:


> Now aptitude test is included in mcat,22 questions are included in the test!!!
> 1-There are 5 questions of Quantitative reasoning including numerical problems and abstract reasoning.
> 2-Analytical reasoning include 5 questions.
> 3-And 12 questions on Ethics and Morality.
> More information is on UHS site!!#happy



are you 100% percent sure about the inclusion of aptitude test this year??


----------

